# South Louisiana



## Jacob Hawkes

Last derby for the yellow dog.

Good luck this weekend & have fun.


----------



## Vic Batton

You going to be there Jacob?


----------



## PocketLab

Good Luck Jacob. Got a couple buddies running also. Pulling for #6 & #24. Hope the weather holds out for you guys. Winds picked up to 20+ here. About 45 minutes south of yall.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Vic Batton said:


> You going to be there Jacob?


No sir. I wish. Mr. Danny is running her. I'm in the very clean Excel Unit @ Conoco in Westlake. The next time I make a FT will be late next month or early April & it'll most probably be her 1st Qual.



PocketLab said:


> Good Luck Jacob. Got a couple buddies running also. Pulling for #6 & #24. Hope the weather holds out for you guys. Winds picked up to 20+ here. About 45 minutes south of yall.


Thanks. Hopefully everything goes smoothly and there are a lot of tough marks with water.


----------



## PocketLab

From my buddy:
Pretty tough test
Memory bird 250 through a small swimming water pond
Go bird Shot Flyer 200 yards
Should be interesting


I know pretty cloudy/foggy & wind is about to pick up out there.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Open is a wide open triple with very good terrain. Word I got if dogs give into factors of terrain they will be in never never land. One of the first 5 to run have done the test. (Tex/Smith)

Word I got regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Jerry S.

Jacob Hawkes said:


> No sir. I wish. Mr. Danny is running her. I'm in the very clean Excel Unit @ Conoco in Westlake. The next time I make a FT will be late next month or early April & it'll most probably be her 1st Qual.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Hopefully everything goes smoothly and there are a lot of tough marks with water.


Danny texted me last night and said he may not be able to handle dogs this weekend. His doctor told him he shouldn't. Recent knee and back surgery may have Lisa handling, at least that is what he told me.


----------



## Eric Fryer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Last derby for the yellow dog.
> 
> Good luck this weekend & have fun.


Good luck Jacob and Beans! May the force be with you


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Watchm said:


> Danny texted me last night and said he may not be able to handle dogs this weekend. His doctor told him he shouldn't. Recent knee and back surgery may have Lisa handling, at least that is what he told me.


Correct, he has recently had surgeries. I do know that he was handling Beans in The 1st.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Eric Fryer said:


> Good luck Jacob and Beans! May the force be with you


Thank you. 

Callbacks to The 2nd in The Derby: 1, 3, 6-13, 15-17, 20-23, & 25.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Good luck to everyone in derby, let's go # 8,16,22. Congrats on the step up to Qual jacob


----------



## Rainmaker

fowl hunter said:


> Good luck to everyone in derby, let's go # 8,16,22. Congrats on the step up to Qual jacob



Trevor, do you co-own Trap or ???


----------



## Guest

Good Luck Jacob & Beans!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Crash & burn. Gotta love it. I'm so glad to be done with The Derby.


----------



## Geauxfish

Did the Derby finish today?

What was the open like?


----------



## PocketLab

Believe it finished today. My buddy said they carried 5 or 6 to the 3rd and only 2 picked em up.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Derby Placements:

1st: 1

2nd: 20,

3rd: 11

4th: 3 

RJ: 22 

Jams: 8, 13, 17, 21, & 23.

Congrats to all. Way to go Charles with that red ribbon. No more sandbagging!!!!

Way to go to the male littermate to Beans with the win. Derby List with 2 wins. 

Way to go Elmo with the greenie. Dude, I think you finish every derby you enter. Must be nice.


----------



## TIM DOANE

Any news on the Open down there?


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Rainmaker said:


> Trevor, do you co-own Trap or ???


No I own him. Just haven't changed anything on EE yet


----------



## DDanielson

Congrats to Charles on his 2nd in the derby.


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Congrads to Miles.
Good Boy!!
Nana Sue


----------



## JusticeDog

fowl hunter said:


> No I own him. Just haven't changed anything on EE yet


Isn't your name Treavor? Hmmmmm....


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Is that a secret or something? Lol. It's Trevor


----------



## Vic Batton

30 to the water blind in the open. Sorry no numbers.


----------



## bayblue

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Dr.David Aul, H/Paul Sletten, & Magic Trick's "Miles". This puts Miles on the derby list in three trials with two WINS. Outstanding Pine Edge Retrievers!! Miles another successful graduate from Bay Blue Kennels.

Tera Lanczak
Young Dog Trainer
www.baybluekennels.com
www.forcefetch.com
Winter: Giddings,TX
Summer: Au Gres,MI
Cell: 660-441-1605


----------



## Judy Chute

Anything on the AM?...setups/callbacks? 

Thanks!


----------



## moonstonelabs

Good job Miles, Suger and Beans. Momma HaM is proud of each of you!!!!!!

Bill


----------



## Trevor Toberny

moonstonelabs said:


> Good job Miles, Suger and Beans. Momma HaM is proud of each of you!!!!!!
> 
> Bill


Congrats to y'all on producing these nice pups


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*11 to the 4th in the open. Farmer 3, Sletten 3, Milligan 2, Caire, Brown, Stupka, Lane. That's what I heard sorry don't know numbers.

Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Gwen Jones

Thanks Aaron. If anyone hears about the Open or the Am please post!!


----------



## Brandoned

Qual Results (I think)

1st 16 Mark Smith
2nd 24 Danny Farmer
3rd 8 Bobby Smith
4th 11 Danny Farmer
RJ 19 Kevin Norman

Jams 5,6,13 and there might have been one or two others I missed.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*10 to the last in the Amateur, sorry no numbers.

Aaron*


----------



## Frank Jones

Congratulations to the Derby finishers! 

Charles, I would have loved to see you and Junie B receive your second place ribbon! Drago says, "That's awesome!" 

Kenny, how cool is it to be in the color every trial!!!??? Way to go, Taylor! 

Elmo, another happy ending for Amos, Schooner's newest NDL offspring. See you next time in the Q! 

rita


----------



## Guest

JusticeDog said:


> Isn't your name Treavor? Hmmmmm....


I thought it was Kevin James? 

Always the last to know regards...


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Melanie Foster said:


> I thought it was Kevin James?
> 
> Always the last to know regards...


No there was a whole post about why I used that name.


----------



## Charles C.

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations to the Derby finishers!
> 
> Charles, I would have loved to see you and Junie B receive your second place ribbon! Drago says, "That's awesome!"
> 
> Kenny, how cool is it to be in the color every trial!!!??? Way to go, Taylor!
> 
> Elmo, another happy ending for Amos, Schooner's newest NDL offspring. See you next time in the Q!
> 
> rita



Thanks, Rita. Now, we just need a blue.


----------



## Frank Jones

Charles, sounds like the Blue is around the corner! Best of Luck!

rita


----------



## Frank Jones

Amateur Results as told to me:

1st Low Country Porky O/H John Kabbes
2nd Cypress Lanes Billie Jean O/H Kenny Cox
3rd Seaside's Louie Louie O/H Tracy Farmer
4th Bayou Teche Tex O/H Jerad Ward
RJ Bayou Teche Miah O/H Stephen Ritter
Jams: Hilltop's High Society O/H Silvia McClure
Life is a Highway O/H John Stracka
And two Jams to Wayne Stupka - don't know which dogs - sorry . . . 

Congratulations to all!

rita


----------



## Mike W.

Way to go John and Porky!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg

Frank Jones said:


> Amateur Results as told to me:
> 
> 1st Low Country Porky O/H John Kabbes
> 2nd Cypress Lanes Billie Jean O/H Kenny Cox
> 3rd Seaside's Louie Louie O/H Tracy Farmer
> 4th Bayou Teche Tex O/H Jerad Ward
> RJ Bayou Teche Miah O/H Stephen Ritter
> Jams: Hilltop's High Society O/H Silvia McClure
> Life is a Highway O/H John Stracka
> And two Jams to Wayne Stupka - don't know which dogs - sorry . . .
> 
> Congratulations to all!
> 
> rita


*Congrats to all!!!! Way to go!!

Aaron*


----------



## TIM DOANE

Any open results


----------



## Howard N

*Good going Tracy and Louie!*


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Way to go Zoe in The Qual. 

Way to go Porky & Mr. John. That should qualify him for The Nat Am & I'd have to check to see it puts AFC after the FC. 

Way to go Gracie & Miss Sylvia. 

Congrats to all that placed & finished.


----------



## TMURRAY

TIM DOANE said:


> Any open results


Open Results as told to me:

1st Farmer
2nd Molly/ Milligan
3rd Farmer
4th Bobby Lane

Congrats to Tim, Molly and Doug!!!!


----------



## JusticeDog

Melanie Foster said:


> I thought it was Kevin James?
> 
> Always the last to know regards...


I think that was his name when he was in witness protection or something... or maybe a fugitive???? It's hard to keep it all straight!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Way to go Boots on the win & new FC. Congrats Mr. Hank & Mrs. Linda. 

Also way to go Marley on the 3rd. 

Way to go Ali with the 4th.

Congrats to all that finished & placed this weekend.


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Great job for everyone that placed in all the events.

Congrats go out to Jacob and Bean along with Mr. Farmer and crew.

Congrats to Doug Saar and Molly for the 2nd place in the Open. Way to go Tim Milligan!

Congrats to Tim and the Derby crew for their RJ and JAM.

Best to all,

Linas


----------



## TIM DOANE

Thanks Troy.

Good job to all who played this weekend.


----------



## Liberty Dealer

Congratulations to Hank and Linda. Open 1st, Open 3rd and 2nd in Qualifying. Way to go. Vern and Kathy


----------



## Vic Batton

Big congrats to Team Vinwood


----------



## TonyRodgz

Vic Batton said:


> Big congrats to Team Vinwood


X2. Great start this year.


----------



## rboudet

Results Posted

https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewentries.aspx?eid=4926


----------



## Jay Dufour

Now thats some handler's gloves !!!


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Gonna have to get Tim a new hat


----------



## roseberry

congrats to doug, tim and parkways smokin' molly matilda on the 2nd. 

that my baby mamma!


----------



## Jay Dufour

Might be a lucky hat ! He sure does well ! ( but I don't believe its luck haha)


----------

